# How to soundproof my room?



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

I recently added deep bass to my home theater, and I'm worried about disturbing my neighbors now. I walked around my house with it only about half way up, and I could feel it at least twenty feet away around the perimeter of my house outside. You can't hear anything over 80Hz or so, and it's "non-directional" but you can tell where it's coming from when approaching my house. 

I'm scared to enjoy it at my preferred levels. Should I just put foam everywhere, all along my walls and around doors and windows? I guess so, huh.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

It might be easier to buy your neighbors some earplugs. Low frequency sounds are very penetrating as well as irritating when heard at low levels by someone who doesn't want to hear them. I doubt that foam will stop the LF from radiating so you might have to have a talk with your neighbors and get their input on how much and when it's tolerable. After that you need to realize it's a two way street and your responsibility to tame your sound system, so you might want to consult with someone who does sound proofing for a living and see if there are any approaches that would work for you. In the end, turning down the volume control might work wonders.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If your concern is the vibrations then an isolator like the SubDude might be worth considering. I have the GRAMMA, which is the same thing just larger, and its worked quite well for me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Take the sub off the floor like Jim suggests, other then that if you can't get into the walls to add absorb material.......if you have a drop ceiling you can add rockwool up there if thata not an option adding panels in the room at the appropriate locations, you don't want to over panel the room because that will adversely affect Your sound. A few basetraps would be part of that


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Misfit said:


> I recently added deep bass to my home theater, and I'm worried about disturbing my neighbors now. I walked around my house with it only about half way up, and I could feel it at least twenty feet away around the perimeter of my house outside. You can't hear anything over 80Hz or so, and it's "non-directional" but you can tell where it's coming from when approaching my house.
> 
> I'm scared to enjoy it at my preferred levels. Should I just put foam everywhere, all along my walls and around doors and windows? I guess so, huh.


Not much that you can do. Like above if it's in your basement and you have tile you can add insulation, just the regular pink stuff is okay (Dense insulation is great for high freq. but bad for bass). Next you will need to add weight, you can do this by adding weight to the tiles but you will need to glue the pieces together. Aside from that, not much that you can do without breaking down walls.

Most of the sound will go out your windows and doors. You can replace your door with a solid core one with weather sealing for an air tight fit. Your can add (I forget the name) something to the bottom to get a tight fit or just place a towel down :huh: . The only cheap thing you can do for your windows is to make removeable window plugs but you will lose your light when you are using them.

Foam everywhere is not going to do anything for soundproofing but it will make the sound in your more dead.

read for more information


----------

